# Java hasst mich WindowListener



## Malaxo (18. September 2005)

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

class Gui extends Frame implements ActionListener, WindowListener{

.
               .
               .

Gui(){
 .
                               .
                               .
}

public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
 System.exit(0);
}
                              .
                              .
                              .

}

warum funktioniert das nicht so? habs doch immer so gemacht was übersehe ich?


----------



## hpvw (18. September 2005)

Du hast vergessen, den WindowListener hinzuzufügen:
	
	
	



```
//...
class Gui extends Frame implements ActionListener, WindowListener{

Gui(){
    //...
    this.addWindowListener(this);
}    
public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
    System.exit(0);
}

//....
```
Außerdem fehlten eine Menge Methoden von Action- und WindowListener, aber ich denke, die hast Du der Übersicht halber nur nicht gepostet.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Bitte nutze die Code Tags, [ php ]code[ /php ] für PHP-Quelltexte, [ html ]code[ /html ] für HTML-Quelltexte und [ code ]code[ /code ] für sonstige Quelltexte, natürlich ohne die Leerzeichen. Das macht die Quelltexte übersichtlicher. Für kurze Code-Teile im Fließtext (z.B. Variablen- oder Funktionsnamen) kannst Du [ mono ]kurzer Code-Fetzen[ /mono ] verwenden.


----------

